
Building a non-profit gambling site - safeclub
https://safeclub.com/
======
safeclub
Hi, I am about to launch a new Texas Holdem site and need specific beta
testers. I am the sole owner and want Safeclub to remain a non-profit.

Therefore, any profits that are made will go to improving life and health
through: donations, direct family funding, and medical research & development.
I will start by helping disabled USA Veterans.

With that mission in mind, I am looking for similar people who are willing to
invest their time for a good cause. You will be using imperfect, buggy
software, with a flow that may not be intuitive. You need to provide brutally
honest, but helpful critiques that will make this a fun platform for everyone
to use.

Additionally, besides contributing to a good cause, you might get extra game
points, higher status, or bonus perks.

The most important qualification is you need to have experience with online
Texas Holdem. If you hate my game, please tell me why you left. If there are
vulnerabilities, please share how you uncovered them.

Please do NOT enter any of your banking info! Dummy bank account info is at
the bottom of the screen when using the PLAID feature, so that you can fully
test the game. It is in Sandbox mode, so DO NOT enter your personal bank login
info.

You can login via FB or any other email address through the test button at the
top of the site. (I will not sell or spam you either way)

Looking forward to your thoughts…

Cheers!

-M.B.

~~~
safeclub
@gus_massa It just a sequential algorithm that generates a random number which
is then assigned to a card. The process prohibits users from reverse
engineering any pattern therefore eliminating cheating through card
forecasting.

